# 2nd Annual G-jet 500



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Saturday June 20th 2009 Urbana Il , CITRO will be holding the 2nd annual g-jet 500, the race recap from the 2008 bash and race format can be found here.

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?showtopic=75

this is the track (wiz track )


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice race !

Dumb question, but it 's Gjet cars, no ? (I ask because I know your racing group run tjets too)

what voltage do you use on the video ? are the cars completly stock ? I love the way they run : smooth, fast but not too fast, good cornering action too...

thanks


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*race*

yes its the g-jet cars. that video is from last years t-jet race .

we run the g-jets on 12 voltz like they are made to. in the video they look alot faster then there actual speed. this years race has been postponed due to scheduling conflicts. here is a video of g-jets on my track from last years racing!






thnxz for looking ! Jaybo

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you a lot ! these cars looks really fun.


----------

